# Nastiest spell



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Whats the spell you fear the most?
I find magic can either be mediocre or awesome and sometimes just one spell can have a huge impact on the game, so which ones do you fear coming off against you???


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Indigo Fire.... My fave spell of the game. When you field lots of low toughness, low WS troops with no armor, it doesn't take much for a few Horrors to ruin your day, lol. That spell cost me a game in a local tourney when my Chaos Warhounds, placed in front of the rest of the army as a missile screen, succumbed to Indigo fire and proceeded to block the advance of my mêlée army for the majority of the game. Ugh... it was a nightmare! :laugh:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

nasty, its amazing how some low key spells can ruins someones day, ive seen woodelf treesinging screw with peoples armies in the past in a similar way, although not attacking back in tiny pink dirvish form obviously


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i love the indigo fire spell especially against night goblins but the spell i most dislike is either eadbutt (just say goodbye to that army standard) or tapdance of gork, gorks warpath. but the spell i have seen used to best effect is in a massive battle when two orc shamens both cast waagh the warboss also called waagh and a whole orc army was in combat in its turn 1 ive never really had too much trouble with any other races magic in this edition although old school arnzipals black horror, the wind of death and curse of yearswere evil


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

dam i think i mght paint my dark elfs


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally like the necromancy spell curse of years. Nice little spell that wipes out entire units at a time.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

For direct damage, the Skaven Plague spell is awesome!

For bound spells, Queen Kalida's Staff is the bomb. Not only can it do direct damage, but it will prevent the unit from moving in the next turn. That, is awesome!


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree with Gork's Warpath - I wiped out the crew of three of my Friend's Empire war machines in one turn.
Vaul's Unmaking makes me want to grit my teeth, though.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I still remember with dread the old high elf spell that could move hills, not the sort of thing you'd want to face when you have loads of artillery.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> I still remember with dread the old high elf spell that could move hills, not the sort of thing you'd want to face when you have loads of artillery.


Assault of stone, a true classic. Everyone would steer clear of the hills for miles. It was hilarious watching people deploy their armies to avoid it. It was almost more effective as a threat than as an actual spell. The 5th ed plague spell was possibly the nastiest piece of magical shennanigans I ever saw, and funny to boot. I also really enjoy gobbling down warpstone to really power up those spells...


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Pits of shades is a pretty destructive spell. If your army is a slow army it can be a character and special unit killer.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Indigo Fire, Titillating Delusions, Gork's Warpath. My favorite spells. It's always fun to see your opponent's most powerful unit march backwards into his army. Or halfway across the board. 

-Dirge


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

either comet of casendora or green fire


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

maybe the high elf one where it can destroy all magical wepons a person/charactor/squad has. So you can basically make Malekith have two hand wepons and heavy armor which would make him a lot worse.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Comet of Cassandora. It's a huge lump of rock falling from the sky, what more could you want.


----------



## djlurtz1 (Feb 19, 2008)

ruination of cities it can wipe out masses of an army. ive seen half an army crushed by it. of course they were night goblins!


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

yes but a high elf mage automatically come with drain magic so it can make other wizads be appsolutly useless. S I think that is one of the best for what it comes with, for free!


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

i haven't played to many different armies but i have to say i love gaze of gork (bye-bye stupid t3 knights with 1+ saves) you know the s2 no armor save. but i also love gorks warpath for t5 no armor dudes.


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah I spose but I can make your shamans practically unable to cast any spells with drain magic


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

As a magic-heavy player, I have to say drain magic. Just one of the reasons I'm joining the bedrobes club. Go HE!


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Crimson Death said:


> maybe the high elf one where it can destroy all magical wepons a person/charactor/squad has. So you can basically make Malekith have two hand wepons and heavy armor which would make him a lot worse.


Actually this is incorrect. You get to see them all but you only break one of them.

Of course you can cast Vaul's Unmaking several times but you only break one item per cast.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Everyone seems to like the HF drain magic, however, the slann drain magic is probably even more powerful. On a cast of 9 all 4,5,6's get dropped from the cast, not rerolled or anything, just not counting. Want that power 9 spell to go off you need to use at least 3 dice. Great spell


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

tooth cracker against elf or human cavalry is nasty


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

I have to admit, I generally prefer the more subtle spells that mess with my opponents head. So, given my current army of choice is Dark Elves, I'm gonna have to go with Word of Pain.
"Whats that? My chosen chaos warriors your Hydra and Cold One Knights charged are now WS 1? 'Scuse me while I slam my head in a door for a while..."


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Honestly...Summon undead hoard. Losing models is bad, but having to watch a unit of dire wolves or crypt ghouls that you nearly destroyed in one round of combat get back up...I hate undead.


----------

